# Met up with Duncan today.



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2021)

I met up with @duncsuss today. I enjoyed our conversation and the coffee was pretty good too.
We met at the Saw dust Coffee house and traded some wood. Some from Jerry @Nubsnstubs and some from my stash. 
Thanks for coming out to meet up Duncan. We'll have to meet up again...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 16, 2021)

How did I not see this post sooner?  

Great meeting you, Marc @ripjack13 - yes indeed, we shall have to do it again

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

